# What is "CAMPING"



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If you overheard some people that you did not know talking about Camping...What picture comes to mind ??? 

What do you think of as Camping, and what do you think most people think of as camping.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Getting on a boat, bass boat or a john boat.
Heading to an isolated cove.
Docking on the shore, yanking the boat 90% out of the water.
Stomping around finding the best spot.
Digging a hole, finding rocks to circle the fire hole
Collecting wood, setting up the cookin' grate over the fire.
Pitching the tent.
Securing the cooler (finding a way to hoist it at night)
Get back in the boat, catch some fish, come back to camp and eat.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/38/b2/39/38b239de0ab9cd08e7960699f7727cc2.jpg

It has a modern axle now, wood bows and a canvas cover. Modern covered wagon. We pulled it to Washington this summer for a 2 week vacation. Sweetie, I and DS and his dog, he slept in a tent, we slept in the bed on a matress. Dug a hole, a few rocks, cooked in Dutch ovens....James


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well these days If I heard some people talking about camping I would take a good look at my surroundings and who was talking.

Many today have motor homes,travel trailers or fifth wheels and they go to a camp ground with other like minded people and do about the same as they do at home except away from home. 

A few people don't have a travel trailer just a tent and set up in a camp ground along side of the motorhome travel trailer and 5 wheel croud.

For many years I liked to take the tent and load it in the boat and got way up in Canada to a chain of lakes. Boat out to an island and set the tent up and fish for a couple weeks with no one else around.



Then there was a stretch brother and I would take a smaller tent and take the jeep as far as we could get it to go on logging trails to a lake and fish a bit then move to another one.

My folks were getting up there in age and decided they would stop going to Canada with us boys as the ground was starting to feel hard. I bought a pick up and camper we went with. brother and I would still some times take the CJ and boat for a couple days away.

http://s3.photobucket.com/user/twotracker/media/July 17-19 1970_zpsatw3xop5.jpg.html

But today I think of how much I miss those trips, mom, dad and brother and however we camped. 
I now have a deer camp and I guess you could say fishing camp on Big Bay DE Noc. And a decent cabin.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

camping is different for everyone , from ultra light weight everything for a week fits in a pack that weigh in about 45 pounds and they sleep in a bivy sack

for others it is an old sears tent pitched in a cow pasture at a small blue grass get-together

or in a fishing camp 

or a county camp ground with a pit toilet and a few sites you put your money in the envelope and pick a spot 

an then some people feel the need to bring a RV with every luxury imaginable.

I think canoe camping in the boundary waters was one of my favorites


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We was just talking over we need to go Camping. Set up the Tent and Kitchen. Do some Hunting and or Fishing. Anymore we set up Cots so we sleep better.

When not camping we can go to our Cabin and have 150,000 acres to hunt and fish.

big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Getting too old to do the Rambo style camping where you go out in the woods with a knife and 1 wooden match. 

I used to enjoy canoe camping in the Boundary Waters. Graduated to motor boat camping in Voyagers National Park. No portages and a lot of interconnected lakes. I did take a screen house so there was some place other than the tent to spend a rainy day. 

The ground got too hard so I now have a popup tent trailer. I made a frame work that goes over the top and is connected to the trailer frame. I can put a small boat on it and it doesn't rest on the top of the camper.

To me, I am more concerned about where you camp then how you camp. Solitude and natural beauty are what I look for. I don't go for camping in a state park where the guy in the next site knows when you fart. The state and national forests have dispersed camping and campgrounds with only a few sites.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A couple decades back I was invited to go camping with some friends who were meeting some friends of theirs at the campground. The friends of my friends pulled in with a 32' 5th wheel camper, with satellite TV, full kitchen, bathroom, etc.
We're sitting in the woods of northern Minnesota, watching a TV that was on the outside wall of their camper sitting in lawn chairs. 
Wasn't a bad time, but it wasn't really camping to me.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The most fun I ever had was Tent Camping by myself in a very Isolated area miles from anyone. Had my Fire, Beer and rented Movies.

Woke up last morning, light rain, cool but so nice.

Last time I was there climbed to Top of a Mountain I had never been on. Knowing I probably never be up there again I brought back a small rock.

Funny now I have a Rock from there and another rock from 600 feet in the ground.

big rockpile


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Camping in a camper, and plugging in the electric, water & sewage isn't camping to me, but this is the norm for many. Good for them, if they enjoy it.

I like tent camping, cooking on the fire using iron skillets and dutch ovens, a Coleman lantern for light, no heat in the tent just a good sleeping bag. Some luxuries I take include; a cot to get up off the ground and lawn chairs. I'm fine just going to the restroom in the woods.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't remember how many times my brother and I would load up to go fishing at some remote beaver pound you had to drive several miles of old logging roads to get there. Part of the gear was a Allis (a 25A Polan) chain saw with a 10 in bar. Get there and is as dark as can be. One would spread the ground tarp and the other the tent fly lay the bags out and get in and roll up so the night dew didn't get use wet.






 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In my younger days, a sheet of plastic for a week of two in the Allegheny mountains in Pennsylvanian during January of February. 

Today, roughing it is a hotel without a Jacuzzi.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I think of camping as going in the mountains, putting up a tent, chopping some wood, making a fire, catching some kind of dinner, cooking it and probably a fait bit of drinking.

I think most people think of camping as using trailers or rvs. Not my thing.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

We call it tenement camping. Last summer we had a cottage at Black Lake.
The Thousand Islands are only about twenty minutes away and we spent a lot of time in the area. NYS has many, many beautiful State parks on the St. Lawrence river and we toured about ten of them. 
Beautiful places, but as far as camping goes it looked almost like a high priced refugee camp. If the guy two sites over belched you knew it.
I know for some people that is heaven, and the facilities were in outstanding condition (boat launches, beaches, restrooms, playgrounds). We kept commenting on the extreme level of maintenance.
But camping to us always had a wilderness aspect to it. A campground it not normally for us. They are nice if your touring an area and are moving around every couple days. But that is about it. We prefer the State or National forests.


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

My family and I have different ideas of camping. My wife will only camp in official camp grounds cause she is afraid we will get in trouble anywhere else, despite my showing her the camping laws. Daughter likes the idea of camping, but wants a cabin.

My camping... One of my favorite camping trips, I took my Honda CB 750 and loaded it up with gear in a back pack tied into the back seat. I stopped for the night when I got to a good spot and just took the tarp I had (didn't own a tent) and tied it over the bike and to the ground. I slept beside the bike, with the bike holding up the tarp. Got up in the morning and went on my way, hiking, exploring, talking to fellow nomads. I had dreams of exploring the US doing this, but started freaking out about paying my $200 worth of bills and went home to work. Made it about 500 miles from Portland through Seattle and puttered around for a while. 

I sometimes wish I could go back to that and just work on the road. I was in my early 20's. Don't think my back could handle that now. I would at least need a pad under the bag. Maybe a couple pads. Arthritis is a B!^(#.


----------

